# SP finally smoothed out



## richmke (Feb 24, 2015)

I made SP last July. When I bottled it, the SP had a sharp bitter taste. After 7 months, it has smoothed out, and is quite enjoyable.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2015)

I personally am of the club that believes even Skeeter Pee is better with age. Sure it can be drank at 3-4 months but wait a year and IMHO it's even better... Still have a bottle or two of 2 year old Cranberry Lime around somewhere unless the kids got to them...


----------



## Arne (Feb 24, 2015)

ffemt128 said:


> I personally am of the club that believes even Skeeter Pee is better with age. Sure it can be drank at 3-4 months but wait a year and IMHO it's even better... Still have a bottle or two of 2 year old Cranberry Lime around somewhere unless the kids got to them...



Put a lock on them, Doug. LOL, Arne


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2015)

richmke said:


> I made SP last July. When I bottled it, the SP had a sharp bitter taste. After 7 months, it has smoothed out, and is quite enjoyable.



I have not tried yours yet, Rich. With this weather, I have had little incentive to! May have to break into it anyway....


----------

